# deer meat



## jclyde1918 (Oct 10, 2007)

antbody got any good recipes for deer meat?


----------



## carter1 (Dec 3, 2007)

What cut of meat are you using? I use ground venison just like I use ground round or chuck.Ate spaghetti last night with it.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

my sealf I like fryed but I halve backed a lot of it latly us dales for about 24/36 hours 350 for at least an hour and a halfe u can also de bone it and put it in a crock pot or browning bag just try different things it will be good if u like deer meat


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

"Bambi Chili"

Bone out an appropriate hunk of deer meat. Cut into about 1" chunks. Fast brown in a little olive oil. Put into a crock pot and add tomatoes, onions, peppers, garlic, season to taste and let it slow cook all day. :bowdown

Venison Tamales

We have a family tradition of making tamales each year between Christmas and New Years. We use whatever meat is available, usually pulled pork, beef or chicken. Since we have a bunch of deer meat in the freezer, this year we used it. Delicious!

Some friends come over to help prepare and eat the tamales. Tamale preparation is labor intensive, so you need a few strong hands. Then they are wrapped in corn husks and steamed. If anyone wishes I will post the recipe and sources of masa, etc.

Tom










Striped Marlin are also very good to eat!

Tomas


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

The spicier the food, the better that venison seems to go with it. You can pretty much grind it and substitute it for most hamburger applications, and you can also chicken fry it as well.


----------



## cyd (Mar 24, 2008)

Put a back strap in about 10-15 percent vinegar water in the fridge overnight. Then put in a marinade of 1/3 red wine, 1/3 pineapple juice, and 1/3 soy sauce overnight in the fridge. Wrap bacon strips around it and pin with a toothpicks or cooking pins. Cut the strap into fillets, cutting between the bacon strips. Grill the same as you would beef fillet mignons and enjoy.


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

marinate in a little dales, alot of italian, season, cut down the middle(not all the way thru) stuff it with blue cheese crumbles and japelenos, wrap in bacon with toothpicks(soak the toothpicks in water for 10 mintutes)and grill it on med. heat. rinse and repeat as desired. call me to inspect.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

In a crock pot:

Place meat in the pot 

Add beef broth and water 

Add a package of Lipton onion soup mix

add seasoning

add bay leaves

Let cook overnight or 6-12 hours and then add veggies:

carrrots, potatoes, and pearl onions



It is good.


----------



## ettaterrell (Jan 8, 2009)

<DIV class="undoreset clearfix" id=message423178462><DIV id=yiv220628768><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>If you like chinese beef and broccoli you will LOVE THIS. I just came up with this recipe the other night while throwing things together and my husband said "write this down and make it again..." Kids loved it too. :bowdown</DIV></DIV>Venison & Broccoli Stir Fry</DIV></DIV></DIV>2 lb thin cut strips of Venison (I use the thin meatthat coversthe ribs, I tenderized them with a meat cleaver before I cut into strips)</DIV>1 Tbsp Garlic Powder</DIV>1 TbspLowry's <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1231442929_0 style="CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">Seasoning Salt</DIV>1 tsp Pepper</DIV>1/4 <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1231442929_1>cup Soy Sauce </DIV>2 Tbs Oil</DIV>2 cups Broccoli </DIV>1 Green Bell Pepper (cut in to chunks)</DIV>1 Onion (cut in to chunks)</DIV>1 can Beef Broth </DIV>1 Tbs <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1231442929_2>Red Wine Vinegar </DIV>1 tsp Ginger</DIV>1/4cup Flour</DIV>2 tsp Soy Sauce</DIV></DIV></DIV>Tenderize meat with meat clever. Season meat strips with garlic powder, seasoning salt, pepper, drizzle soy sauce over seasoned meat. Let stand 5 to 10 min. In large skillet heat 1 Tbs oil add seasoned meat and sear meat till done. Put meat on a plate and cover with aluminum foil and set aside. There should be juices fromcooking the meat,leave them in the skillet and add onions, <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1231442929_3 style="CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">bell pepper, and broccoli and sear veggies till onions are translucent, cover and cook till broccoli is crisp tender. In a bowl add beef broth, red wine vinegar, ginger, flour and 2 tsp soy sauce and mix well. When broccoli is desired doneness add beef broth mixture and cooked meat. When mixture thickens let simmer 15 min.</DIV></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV></DIV>


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

> *oldflathead (1/8/2009)*"Bambi Chili"
> 
> Bone out an appropriate hunk of deer meat. Cut into about 1" chunks. Fast brown in a little olive oil. Put into a crock pot and add tomatoes, onions, peppers, garlic, season to taste and let it slow cook all day. :bowdown
> 
> ...


I've been looking for a tamale recipe. Sounds good!


----------

